# Could these fish survive without a heater for a few days?



## rebmasevolcire (Jun 2, 2011)

5 White Cloud Minnows
1 Dwarf Gourami
2 Cory Catfish

A new heater will be here by monday-tuesday

In the morning the temp was around 72-73 and at night rises to about 78.

It'll be for about 3-4 days.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

fish need a constant temperature and rising from 72 to 78 is quite a shock to fish. You can put regular warmer water in to try and stabilise a temperature. But the white minnows should be fine in the cooler temperature however gourami and the catfish can be more sensitive to the temperature


----------



## rebmasevolcire (Jun 2, 2011)

bolram said:


> fish need a constant temperature and rising from 72 to 78 is quite a shock to fish. You can put regular warmer water in to try and stabilise a temperature. But the white minnows should be fine in the cooler temperature however gourami and the catfish can be more sensitive to the temperature


thanks so much ! i wonder why stores like petsmart advertise dwarf gouramis as surviving in temps as low at 72 when thats not the case.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

They can 'survive' in a cooler temperature but thats all they do is survive they dont flourish how they should be. Plus they can easily be shocked by changing temperatures so do a lot of fish, hence why they say you should never change your tank temperature more than 2 degrees per day if you are wanting a cooler or warmer water.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

i take the heaters out of my tanks in the summer. The temp in my 90 gallon goes up to 80 and down to 68 through out the year. My fish have never had problems but its not like an instant temp change. Your fish will most likely be fine.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning reb...

Most tropical fish can tolerate a wide range of temperatures as long as you avoid sudden changes. I've forgotten to plug in a heater after a water change and didn't notice it for a couple of days and my fish were fine. The water temp dropped a few degrees, but it happened over several hours. 

If you're concerned, I'd raise the temp in the house a couple of degrees until you get your heater. My guess is, your fish will be fine.

B


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You're only looking at about a six degree swing. Your fishies will be just fine.


----------



## rebmasevolcire (Jun 2, 2011)

thank you guys so much ! i was kind of worried. but now im all good.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

my 10 gallon has a striped peacock eel, jacob cichlid and a pictus catfish temporatily and they all have survived without a heater for almost 2 months they should be ok


----------

